# how good of a workout is snowboarding?



## flash (Dec 14, 2014)

would like to hear personal experiences from folks as opposed to googling as i only get the textbook answers.

i am currently going 1-2 times a week, wondering how much it will get me into shape. how much muscle does it actually build? is there a certain point where you will plateau and only hitting the gym will further increase your strength, flexibility and stamina?

i hear its a really good core workout, so does this mean i am pretty much doing ab exercises without actually having to do ab exercises? lol

do you find yourself gaining weight or losing weight during snowboarding season? I've gone roughly 7 times this year, and in the beginning i found that i gained about 5 pounds, but i can lose weight much more easily than before, assuming because of the increased muscle mass that i have been building from boarding, as well as the increased metabolism. 

thoughts folks?


----------



## tanscrazydaisy (Mar 11, 2013)

Get a heart rate monitor and you should be able to track that aspect

It's core and legs (usually feel it in my quads) workout.

Of course, you shouldn't be eating junk resort food, if you want to benefit from it, and properly hydrate to go longer.


----------



## C.B. (Jan 18, 2011)

It completely depends on how and where you ride, as well as your skill level. I remember things like skating we're very tiring when I was brand new, where as now it's probably easier than walking. Snowboarding is definitely good fun exercise but alone it probably won't get you where you want to be.


----------



## thedru13 (Jan 4, 2014)

Comments are in red below. Need some more info to answer you questions properly but some of my "opinions" are below. I have been involved in fitness for a long time but doesn't make me an expert. There are some fundamentals to athletic activities and muscle growth. Snowboarding alone will not make you swole... Its a good way to burn calories and keep your body in some sort of shape but boarding alone will not do it all. Proper diet, proper exercise, proper stretching and proper rest is what is needed. 



flash said:


> would like to hear personal experiences from folks as opposed to googling as i only get the textbook answers.
> 
> i am currently going 1-2 times a week, wondering how much it will get me into shape. how much muscle does it actually build? is there a certain point where you will plateau and only hitting the gym will further increase your strength, flexibility and stamina?
> 
> ...


----------



## radiomuse210 (Sep 5, 2014)

I can only speak from personal experience. Last winter, I had no sort of exercise routine or anything. I went snowboarding 2-3 times per week...and I saw little change in my weight. I saw a change in my leg/core strength for sure. 

Over the summer, I started a workout routine - I workout 6 days a week, 45-60 mins. I lost ten pounds and gained lean muscle...I went into the snowboard season knowing I wouldn't be doing my workouts on the weekends, I would be snowboarding instead. So far, I have maintained my weight - despite eating on the road on the weekends (pizza, fast food here and there). Actually, I just got back from a 4 day snowboarding trip, and was a couple pounds lighter than when I left despite not watching what I was eating. But I'm snowboarding 6-7 hours a day, only breaking for about 45 mins to eat and small 10 min breaks here and there to use the bathroom. Having gained more experience, I am riding harder terrain...so in short, I'm sure it depends on the person (metabolism, etc) and if you have an exercise routine in place for the days you're not snowboarding. I'm not sore after trips anymore since exercising regularly and I've found I can go for longer periods of time riding before I feel like I need a break. I don't think snowboarding alone will get you some ripped body though. At least it didn't for me haha. When I do leg workouts now since getting in close to 17 days already, especially squat jumps and the like, I can power through them like nothing.


----------



## flash (Dec 14, 2014)

*great*

great feedback guys. thanks!


----------



## BurtonAvenger (Aug 14, 2007)

This has to be the jockiest thing I've heard in a while. 

You're going to see some results because unlike traditional work outs you use different muscles to do different things. If you're trying to build up flexibility, stamina, and muscle mass. 

Flexibility comes from stretching like Yoga and balance board training. Stamina comes from cardio work out and being able to maintain a steady heart rate. Muscle mass comes from training the muscles. 

All you're seeing as "results" is the equivalent of a Hollywood Miracle Weight Loss Diet.


----------



## f00bar (Mar 6, 2014)

In my opinion, for most people you get in shape to snowboard better, not snowboard to get in shape.

Just saying, you aren't going to see a snowboard for a week segment on Biggest Loser. Of course you're going to strengthen those muscle groups, but 5lbs of muscle mass from 2 days a week? Maybe if by muscle you mean beer bellly and you hit the bar excessively after each day.


----------



## BurtonAvenger (Aug 14, 2007)

f00bar said:


> In my opinion, for most people you get in shape to snowboard better, not snowboard to get in shape.
> 
> Just saying, you aren't going to see a snowboard for a week segment on Biggest Loser. Of course you're going to strengthen those muscle groups, but 5lbs of muscle mass from 2 days a week? Maybe if by muscle you mean beer bellly and you hit the bar excessively after each day.


This! I ride 200 days a year, my biggest work out. The down time I spend staying in shape so I can ride those 200 days a year.


----------



## Extazy (Feb 27, 2014)

On a warm day get a warm base layer, add another layer (sweater) then wear a good insulated jacked too and go riding hard, like intense carving from edge to edge. I guarantee you will lose at least 2 pounds! But hey you will have to wash all your clothes ride away or people will run away from you.

Now wanna get good leg work out? On a powder day get a shorter rocker or hybrid true twin board and have centered bindings position. Now go ride! Dont forget to switch to fakie otherwise you will only workout one of your legs. I guarantee by the end of the day your legs will be shaking from all the intense riding


----------



## ekb18c (Mar 11, 2013)

If you are a beginner and fall a lot, your heart rate will be very high. However, if you don't really fall, your heart rate is nothing much for burning calories. 

If you are looking to lose weight or getting into shape by boarding then you may not get much results. 

I work out at the gym by doing squats with weights to get ready for the season and do some cardio.


----------



## SnowDogWax (Nov 8, 2013)

I get in shape. So I can snowboard:hairy:
Not snowboard to get in shape









SnowDog | SnowDogWax.com


----------



## speedjason (May 2, 2013)

SnowDogWax said:


> I get in shape. So I can snowboard:hairy:
> Not snowboard to get in shape
> 
> 
> ...


Totally agree. snowboarding is a shitty way to get in shape.

I tell ya, my hamstrings and inner thighs and also my quads are pretty sore after a day of riding.
Upper body strength? not so much.
I squat and dead lift 225 easily.


----------



## speedjason (May 2, 2013)

Extazy said:


> On a warm day get a warm base layer, add another layer (sweater) then wear a good insulated jacked too and go riding hard, like intense carving from edge to edge. I guarantee you will lose at least 2 pounds!


Now, this I have to strongly disagree. People think if you sweat a lot, you are burning more calories. WRONG! If you sweat a lot, simply means you are overheating yourself so that your body is trying to release that extra heat by sweating. In fact you burn your calories by staying a littler cooler.
STOP overheating yourself because it's very dangerous especially doing high activity stuff.
I see people at my gym all bundled up and look like a wet pig I am thinking what a fool not knowing what sweating works.
I you lose 2 lbs, its dehydration caused by excessive sweating not burning fat. You will burn same amount of calories if you sweat or not.


----------



## NightRider2613 (Feb 28, 2012)

speedjason said:


> STOP overheating yourself because it's very dangerous especially doing high activity stuff.


Couldn't agree with that more.Overheating leads to dehydration, which leads to fatigue, which leads to poor form, and eventually injury. Most riders, even those that take the time to stay hydrated during a couple hours on the mountain, start to exhibit poor form by the end of their day. The knees don't bend as well, and things just feel off. That is where you screw up and ruin your damn season. Is the debatable miniscule cardio gain you get from that worth the risk? Hell no.

Like others have said, hit the gym to get in shape for snowboarding, don;t use riding as a means to get into shape. It wont work.


----------



## snowklinger (Aug 30, 2011)

I find that when I workout my snowboarding muscles on the regular(I don't workout though, I go ride) those muscles get better at snowboarding.


----------



## CassMT (Mar 14, 2013)

it's a medium intensity workout, a full day riding is not nearly the calorie burner for me that hiking the mountain then riding it is.


----------



## neni (Dec 24, 2012)

f00bar said:


> In my opinion, for most people you get in shape to snowboard better, not snowboard to get in shape.


+1. 
The season is short enough, I prefer to be ready on day 1 .

"A day snowboarding" sounds like a lot but if you look at the time you actually ride, it's pretty short. I've only tracked SC pow days, where one is slower as on groomers (I reckon it would result in abt the same "time riding": more but faster runs) but it gives an idea of the "time on mtn"/"time riding" ratio: 7.5hrs on the mtn, 6 runs, 21kft vert, time for descent ~120min. Now take off the time for breaks to catch breath and evaluate terrain, you end up with way less time of actual riding. The "a day snowboarding" probably shrunk to an hour in the gym  the rest was spent in lift lines, gondolas and breaks.

I'm not saying snowboarding isn't kind of a workout. It's a sport, if you ride dynamically, have your knees bent, push yourself, you're muscles will get trained. But it's not a long term cardio training, rather short intervals of high demand. If you want a cardio workout while snowboarding, start to hike for your turns


----------



## trippinsoul (Dec 17, 2014)

like most people have said, better to get in shape to ride...it will strengthen some things, like quads, but it isnt sufficient to transform a physique or anything close...thats diet, training and cardio.

I hit the gym 2-3 times a week doing split cardio/strength-training sessions for an hour...yoga has helped a lot too, loosing up the hip flexors, back and core...now I can shred harder, bounce back quicker off spills, and generally not feel like an old piece of shit after consecutive days out


----------



## danzo (Nov 19, 2012)

I'd say it all depends on the rider. Some people push harder than others. Snowboarding with proper form is definitely a workout since you're constantly fighting with gravity. Like everything else, you can slouch, or you can keep your back straight, it's up to you.


----------



## Deacon (Mar 2, 2013)

No. Snowboarding is not working out, no matter how you do it. Snowboard is exercise, no matter how you do it. 
Also why do you want to work out? Train instead. I train with weights and plyos to be a better boarder.


----------



## neni (Dec 24, 2012)

Deacon said:


> No. Snowboarding is not working out, *no matter how you do it*. Snowboard is exercise, no matter how you do it.


Nit pick alert... 
If you skin, it is a workout


----------



## Deacon (Mar 2, 2013)

neni said:


> Nit pick alert...
> If you skin, it is a workout


Ha, good point.


----------



## WasabiCanuck (Apr 29, 2015)

It's definitely a workout. But obviously you aren't going to get super swole from it. Some conditioning capacity, core and leg strength is made on the slope but not a ton. You are far better off going to the gym 4-5 days a week.


Like others said. I get in shape to snowboard not the other way around. I also take the long view. I want to be able to snowboard when I am 70 or 80 years old. I want that senior's lift pass in a bad way. haha. :hope:


I see tons of old skiers at the hill and I admire them. I think wow, good for him I hope I can do that when I'm his age. The only way I will be able to do this sport into my golden years is to workout hard through out the year and try to eat well.

I think of snowboarding as me using my fitness not gaining fitness.


----------



## speedjason (May 2, 2013)

I lose weight when I snowboard cuz I am all stoked and just don't feel the hunger and sluggishness.


----------



## f00bar (Mar 6, 2014)

Snowboarding is like the Geico Bro gym commercial. Really.


----------



## Damaged (Feb 23, 2013)

i like wearing a garmin gps/heartrate monitor watch while I'm riding. according to the watch, I have about 60 minutes of snowboard time about every total 4 hours at the local mountain. I routinely burn about 500-1000 calories during this whole period depending on how hard I ride that day. my heart rate goes into the 180-190s in short bursts. I think it is a pretty good aerobic exercise. However, like others, I would say I workout to maintain my snowboard fitness and not snowboard to maintain my fitness.


----------

